# Piney Run Kennels....



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Get ready! The know-nothing, Hamilton hacks will arrive in April, like a bunch of giddy school children, with a weirdo Vizsla, and I can't wait! Martha Greenlee said she would love to have us for the 2013 seminar with Maurice Lindley, and my 11 y/o daughter is welcome. Y'all, I have never been excited to make an ass out of myself! That's what training is all about, eh?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Your one lucky dog....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Training with Mo.... my friend let me paw through his book last year. Promise I will order my own copy


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

_Training With Mois a great book. Our copy is well worn. I told Martha we may be the most inexperienced crew to come to Piney Run. Martha said that was OK and often better than someone who is "set in their ways _


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Mo is a great guy. Im jealous. He came and helped jonesy with his first seminar and I met him then. Im fortunate to have them both as friends and they are willing to always answer questions. Love the method, the book. Both are excellent trainers and good dog men.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like a wonderful time with tons of information on how to turn your Vizsla into a honest to goodness brag Hungarian Pointer!

Have fun.

RBD


----------

